# Prepare Foods By Hand



## imp (Nov 1, 2015)

My Mothers's old meat grinder, as she called it. This morning, sitting in the restaurant, Deb said she wants to take our hash-browns home to make potato pancakes. I said they're too greasy. We take the stuff not real good for us home, the quail need the nourishment more than we do. She said her Mom made them by using a grater. I recalled my Mother's potato pancakes as having pretty long strings of fine-cut potato: she used the old Universal grinder shown, it's still with us! The fine-toothed cutter wheel to the right was most-used. Last I ran the thing, it was to crush peaches for wine! A real sight is when it grinds raw liver for dumplings!  Ugh!   

Anybody still got one?   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 1, 2015)

Yep.  Last time I used it was to get rid of some pork loin.  Ground it up and made sausage.  Still not very good.  Didn't have the right combination of spices/fat I guess.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes. We had two of them. Dad used to use them for grinding pork for stuffing for our holiday turkeys!  Yup, we had meat suffed with other meat. 

I don't have one anymore because I don't eat red meat although I suppose it would work for grinding turkey and chicken. 

Nice memory Imp. Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2015)

No, but but we used to make home made keilbasa at Christmas and Easter using that grinder. It was fabulous!

Potato pancakes are made from grated raw potato, onion, salt & pepper.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2015)

My grandmothers had grinders exactly like that one, my mother had one exactly like that one, and I had one exactly like that one. Do people just use food processors now? Do they not start from scratch and don't them them?

Radish, I like potato pancakes made from mashed potatoes. Easier that way


----------



## imp (Nov 2, 2015)

* "kielbasa"

*This is the Polish equivalent for the Czech word "Klobasa", which I heard frequently as a kid when foods were being discussed, especially with my grandparents. Everyone of course understood and spoke English, but for those words that just don't fit in English.......

imp


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

*​I have one of those in my upstairs attic. I've never used it but I remember seeing it being used. *


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2015)

I still have one of those -- it clamped onto a tabletop or countertop.  I haven't used it in ages.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 3, 2015)

We always had one when young which as screwed onto the end of a wooden table for mincing meat or vegtables for pasties 
We called them a mincer ...... When I in my early 30s in graduated to an electric mincer which as an attachment on my kenwood chef mixer ... I lived on a farm at that time and used it quite a bit to mince any scrappy bits of lamb after the farmer cut most fresh lamb he prepaied into chops..
Now days when I want minced beef for any dish I buy topside steak and "mince" it in my kitchen wiz


----------

